

5 Reasons Why FabCall is Way Awesomer Than AwesomenessReminders - ca98am79
http://www.fabcall.com/blog/2010/12/5-reasons-why-fabcall-is-way-awesomer-than-awesomenessreminders/

======
getonit
This'll be interesting test of opinion around here. Are all ideas fair game to
anyone who wants to try to better them? or do we feel uncomfortable with
someone who not only copies your idea and undercuts you, but also promotes
themselves with a direct comparison? What about when it's a product that we
heard about here, and that a lot of us liked at the time?

I'm in the latter half, FWIW, but that's probably why I'm unsuccessful. Common
sense tells me that the former is technically correct, it just _feels_ wrong.

